# Onkyo Reciever for Itunes, and Sierra-1 vs. Monitor



## ericc22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Greetings,

First of all, THANK YOU to everyone for being patient with my questions. I am taking a home theater plunge to replace some 25-year old equipment. It has been a journey!

I need a few more opinions.

First, I want to confirm something. I will use the system for 70% music and 30% HT. For music, I listen to at least half of it through itunes if not more. I am planning on getting the Onkyo 809. I know other receivers (Denon, Pioneer) have airplay built in. I assume that the Onkyo will do every bit as well if I get the Airport Express to connect to airtunes? (I can't easily run a wire from my computer to the receiver.)

And then speakers..... I have read a lot about the Sierra-1s and have had them recommended to me. I am also considering the Monitor RX1s which I have heard. Has anyone compared these 2 or can anyone offer an opinion? I do like the idea of buying direct but just don't like buying without having heard. At this point though I think I trust user reviews more than my own inexperience.

Thanks!!

Eric


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't heard either, but on paper, the Sierra-1s are exceptional.


----------

